# McLaren Formula 1 Tractor is done!



## Mattystang (Jan 10, 2012)

I had a thread going during this project and now that it is done I present to you the Vodafone McLaren Craftsman MP5-1 Formula 1 Tractor.

Round 1 of the Formula Lawn World Championship will be held in Deerfield NH!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

That will catch some eyes turn heads..nice..very nice.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well mattystang, you did a great job on that tractor! Looks great.
aalmost seems like a shame to take it out and cut the grass!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks great. But after all that. And you didn't paint the deck? Lol


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

MAN! That is cool! You should send a pic of it to sears!


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> MAN! That is cool! You should send a pic of it to sears!


Watch. They will love it and make a whole line of them as an aftermarket kit. :laughing:


----------



## Pipertec (Jan 12, 2012)

That is a Snazzy Paint Scheme......That machine needs a NASCAR seatbelt?!?!?!?......


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

That is way cool....... When are you going to do mine?......


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> MAN! That is cool! You should send a pic of it to sears!



That is a good idea I bet they would take it......


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would like to do something like this to mine while its in winter down time.


----------

